# Looking for sublimation printer for 13" x 19" paper



## zittajohn (Jan 22, 2014)

We are experiencing a lot of trouble with our Epson 7010 with a Sawgrass bulk ink kit on it and we are looking to upgrade. We have considered the Go Uno printers and some Ricoh, our only problem is finding a printer that has a max paper size equal to or higher than 13X19. Please advise on any printers capable of this size or larger. Thank you


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

Consider using one of the printer that uses "rolls". The paper is 13" wide by what ever length you need.
Paper come in 100' rolls. We use a couple of Epson 4880. I know they have newer models. As an Epson owner, you know what they are all about.


----------



## Shvesley (Jan 21, 2014)

Does dye sublimation work well for heat transfers?


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

Not sure what you are asking. 
Dye sublimation is a heat transfer process. The difference is,when a sublimation print is heated to transfer, the ink turns to a gas, and embeds or dyes the threads of the garment. In a true "heat transfer", a material is laid on top of the garment, thereby negating the breathability of the fabric and moisture wicking capabilities.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Shvesley said:


> Does dye sublimation work well for heat transfers?


As mentioned, Dye Sub ONLY works as a heat transfer process. Yes, it does work well. As long as you follow the guidelines and educate yourself before jumping off the deep end. Dye Sub ink only works with Polyester substrates. TShirts, mugs, and other Poly coated items. Be careful purchasing ink. Some vendors are selling "Sublimation" ink when it is only Dye or Pigment ink. Dye and Dye Sub ink are not the same. Search these forums before buying anything. Good luck with your endeavors.

CalhTech>


----------



## CreationCat (Jan 22, 2014)

We use the Richoh GXe 7700N for our 13 x 19 QC PRO sublimation paper and have been getting nice results on 100% polyester shirts.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

I use Ricoh 7100 and DyeTrans 13x21 paper.

Also available Epson 7010, 1430, 7520, R2000, R3000, 4900. All of these can print 13x19


----------



## softballover (Nov 21, 2010)

I have one for sale here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-classifieds/t292818.html


----------

